# DD3515 with carbon fibre dust cap



## thecat666 (Nov 16, 2007)

i have purchase a DD3515 with carbon fibre dust cap dual 2ohm from a friend,can some one please let me know the full speaker parameters as i cant seem to find for dual 2 ohm version.also can any one tell me its rms have seen roughly 1200 rms does carbon fibre dust cap increase rms if so how much?.need to no how much is speaker displacement for one of these drivers,also i have about 40.5 inches width 14 inches deph 16 inches height external 1inch all round 2 inch baffle roughly 4.45cft with out speaker displacement. not sure on what the best tuning for dd3515.i want to be as loud as db possible and low damm low i want to be playing music 140 db plus do you guys think thats possible? all help thanked in advance.also can anyone tell what motor is fitted from pictures.all help thanked in advance


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't know the answers but I bet you could find them here:
Soundpressure.com Forum - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## thecat666 (Nov 16, 2007)

have already posted on that site still waiting for any and all ideas and answers.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

thecat666 said:


> have already posted on that site still waiting for any and all ideas and answers.


Have you tried contacting DD directly? Or, if you're a member over on caraudio.com, try shooting LouisianaCRX a PM. He deals a lot with DD gear.


----------



## HIS4 (Oct 6, 2005)

The CF dust cap is purely cosmetic. It does nothing to improve the power handling capability of the speaker. You'll have to know exactly what series 3515 you have since they get revised quite often. If you look on the inside of the frame there is typically a sticker or something that has the exact model number on it. It will be 3515 followed by a lower case letter. The letter tells you what version of the sub you have.

Here's the displacement data for all DD subs

DDAudio Digital Designs Speakers Made in the USA

and here's the data for the current 3515e

DDAudio Digital Designs Speakers Made in the USA - DD3500e


----------



## thecat666 (Nov 16, 2007)

found 3 stickers hope this helps.
11-2004 i know this one build date
DD35K 2/2 not sure about this i no its dual 2ohm dont know what k means
11445 dont know what it means


----------



## HIS4 (Oct 6, 2005)

thecat666 said:


> found 3 stickers hope this helps.
> 11-2004 i know this one build date
> DD35K 2/2 not sure about this i no its dual 2ohm dont know what k means
> 11445 dont know what it means


The K just means 3500 series. 2/2 means dual 2 ohm voice coils. I don't know what the 11445 means. If you contact DD and give them the build date I'm sure they could give you the exact parameters.


----------



## will3 (Aug 13, 2009)

60-80 sq in of port volume tuned 37-40hz for daily.


----------



## BassAddictJ (Oct 1, 2009)

if you want to be above 140 all day then you'll need to tune higher, but if you want the low lows like you mentioned then youll need to tune lower and your dB will likely come down a lil bit.

I'd say 1500w in a ported box @ 35hz, and make the box volume on the smaller end of the recommended volume range. That should give you a decent blend.

If you wanna do mid 140's all day, sell that and get a 9500 and 2.5kw


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

11445, is the serial number.


----------



## BassAddictJ (Oct 1, 2009)

BassAddictJ said:


> if you want to be above 140 all day then you'll need to tune higher, but if you want the low lows like you mentioned then youll need to tune lower and your dB will likely come down a lil bit.
> 
> I'd say 1500w in a ported box @ 35hz, and make the box volume on the smaller end of the recommended volume range. That should give you a decent blend.
> 
> If you wanna do mid 140's all day, sell that and get a 9500 and 2.5kw


x2. 9500 with 2.5kw-3kw will get mean. 144db-145db if you do it right.

if you stick with the 3500 then youll have to pick between peaky spl or less db and good lows.


i have an fi btl 15 (older 3 slug) off [email protected], and it hits every note high and low with clarity and authority off 3kw-4kw


----------

